# jumalan gen. monik.



## Gordon Freeman

Hei!
Sanakirja sanoo, että jumala taipuu koiran kaltaisesti - jumalien. Mutta jumalalla on kolme tavuja ei kaksi kuin koiralla,  ja sen lopussa on -la, siis sen nähtävästi täytyy taipua näin -jumaloiden, mutta tama muoto ei ole olemassa. Miksi niin?


----------



## Marko55

*Pitkät la/lä-päätteiset substantiivit*

1. Suuri osa näistä sanoista tarkoittaa paikkaa. Tämän ryhmän sanojen monikon genetiivin pääte ei ole koskaan *-ien*:
*kukkula* (kukkuloiden)
*kahvila, käymälä, myymälä, ravintola, sairaala, uimala, voimala*

2. Sanat, jotka eivät tarkoita paikkaa:
a) *kattila* (kattiloiden), *kynttilä* (kynttilöiden)
b) *humala* (humalien, humaloiden)
c) *jumala* (jumalien)

Esimerkkisanat *kattila*, *kynttilä*, *jumala *ja *humala *ovat kaikki lainasanoja:
¤ kattila, kynttilä, humala: VISK - § 152 Monitavuiset lainat: kriittinen, pasifisti, evoluutio
¤ jumala: Kielen vuosituhannet - Kielikello

On mahdollista, että nämä 2. ryhmän sanat on lainattu kieleen eri aikoina ja siksi ne taipuvat eri tavalla. Valitettavasti minulla ei ole nyt kirjaa, josta voisin tarkistaa asian. Joka tapauksessa suomen kielessä on tietääkseni vain nämä kaksi substantiivia, joiden lopussa on *-umala*.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, Marko! 
En tiennyt,  että voi erottaa niitä sanoja niin tavoin, eikä jumalan olevan lainattu sano.


----------



## DrWatson

Tästä artikkelista (VISK § 91) löytyy lisätietoa monitavuisten sanojen monikon genetiivin ja partitiivin vaihtelusta. Kyseessä on siis lopulta lekseemikohtainen vaihtelu eli se riippuu sanasta. Jotain tendenssejä tietysti on, kuten se että -lA-johtimelliset paikannimitykset taipuvat tietyllä tavalla tai että adjektiivit taipuvat omalla tavallaan, esim. _matala : matalien, matalia_ (ei *_mataloiden _tai *_mataloita_).

Lopussa huomautetaan, että _jumala_-sanan kanssa samalla tavoin taipuvat sanat _miljoona_, _persoona_, eli niilläkään ei ole muotoja _*miljoonoiden_ tai _*persoonoiden_. Jumalalla on lisäksi poikkeuksellinen ylätyylinen monikon genetiivi, _jumalten_, mutta sitä käytetään lähinnä kirjallisuudessa.

Jumala on toki lainasana, mutta se on niin vanha (kanta-arjasta), että epäilen, että sillä on tässä merkitystä: EVE:jumala – Sanat


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, DrWatson!


----------



## Marko55

Tutkin vielä vähän näitä substantiiveja. Jaoin ne karkeasti kahteen ryhmään: [+elollinen] ja [-elollinen]. Laskin tässä pienessä tutkimuksessani elollisiksi kaikki olennot, eläimet ja kasvit sekä näiden osat. Mietin, voisiko suomea vieraana kielenä opiskeleville antaa seuraavat säännöt:
Pitkät la/lä-päätteiset substantiivit:
a) jos sana on [+elollinen], monikon genetiivin pääte _*-ien*_ on aina mahdollinen
b) jos sana on [-elollinen], monikon genetiivin pääte ei voi olla koskaan _*-ien*_

Sääntö pätee mm. näihin sanoihin:
*humala* (humalien)
*jumala* (jumalien)
*jäkälä* (jäkälien)
*karambola* (karambolien)
+ ruumiinosa *käpälä* (käpälien)

Totesin, että on ainakin neljä sanaa, jotka poikkeavat ko. säännöistä:
Sääntö a:
1) *apila* (apiloiden, apilojen) [kasvi]
2)* härkylä* (härkylöiden) [kasvi]
3)* koala *(koalojen) [eläin]

Kielitoimiston sanakirja ei tunne monikon genetiivimuotoa *koalien*. Kuitenkin tätä muotoa löytyy teksteistä, esim.:
Manner-Australiassa luonnonvaraisten *koalien* kanta on 43 000 ja 80 000 välillä, ...
Koalaa uhkaa sukupuutto
*Koalien *ystävät voivat adoptoida itselleen oman karvaturrin. 
Koala-klinikalla harvinainen vieras

Sääntö b:
4) *pykälä *(pykälien)

Tämän pienen tutkimuksen perusteella antaisin suomea vieraana kielenä opiskeleville seuraavat säännöt. Lähtökohtana on Kielitoimiston sanakirjan antamat muodot:
a) Jos sana on [+elollinen], monikon genetiivin pääte _-ien_ on usein mahdollinen. Poikkeuksia ovat esim. *apila, härkylä *ja *koala*.
b) Jos sana on [-elollinen], monikon genetiivin pääte on hyvin harvoin _-ien _(esim. *pykälä*: pykälien)

Käytännössä on siis hyvä aina tarkistaa näiden sanojen taivutus Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta. On vaikea antaa mitään kovin hyvää sääntöä.


----------

